# Getting HMRC form SI 220 no. 226 stamped.



## Pacaman

Having successfully submitted our first Tax Return for year 2020 we downloaded HMRC forms SI 220 no.226, dealing with avoidance of double taxation. The forms are in English and not apparently now available in French translation, as was apparently the case before. . We filled up the forms and made an appointment with a Contrôleur at the local Centre des Finance Publique with a view to getting them stamped and signed before returning them to HMRC.
On presenting the completed forms we were met with “but these are in English”. The Contrôleur said she would have to investigate but weeks have now passed and we have heard nothing further. All this in the Var Department where lots of English reside so it can hardly be a unique experience to be asked to stamp these forms. 
Can anyone suggest what course of action we should take to resolve this impasse? As long as the forms remain unsigned we are paying tax in both U.K. and France which is not an ideal situation for pensioners.


----------



## DaveLister

I'm going to hit this roadblock next year so have been wondering what to do about it. One thought was to get the form officially translated before turning up at the impots. The other was to pay the tax in the UK and then claim it back as it's going to be lower than my personal allowance.


----------



## Yours truly confused

I did this in 2020, no problems encountered, thankfully. I made an appointment at my local public finance office having explained what I needed, presented my completed form, pointed out where he needed to stamp and sign, thanks very much and posted it that same day. Côte d’Or which can be a real pitta for some admin things.


----------



## Pacaman

Pacaman said:


> Having successfully submitted our first Tax Return for year 2020 we downloaded HMRC forms SI 220 no.226, dealing with avoidance of double taxation. The forms are in English and not apparently now available in French translation, as was apparently the case before. . We filled up the forms and made an appointment with a Contrôleur at the local Centre des Finance Publique with a view to getting them stamped and signed before returning them to HMRC.
> On presenting the completed forms we were met with “but these are in English”. The Contrôleur said she would have to investigate but weeks have now passed and we have heard nothing further. All this in the Var Department where lots of English reside so it can hardly be a unique experience to be asked to stamp these forms.
> Can anyone suggest what course of action we should take to resolve this impasse? As long as the forms remain unsigned we are paying tax in both U.K. and France which is not an ideal situation for pensioners.


----------



## Pacaman

Update to my post re trying to get SI 220 double taxation forms stamped and signed. Having moved house and therefore under the jurisdiction of a different Tax Office, we presented the SI 220 to the new office on Wednesday and had them returned stamped and signed today, Thursday. So after a fruitless three month delay at one tax office a very helpful lady at the new office sorted it out in a day. It’s pot luck.


----------

